# Back to square 1



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Unfortunately our buyer has pulled out a week before contacts due to be exchanged so our new life in Cyprus will be delayed :-( I can't remember the last time I was so angry with another human being!!!! It's not the end of the world, just a little delay. ......I would still like to strangle her though!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I can understand the frustration....keep your dream alive, only a set back...!! Good luck for the next one.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it's upset me more as we were due to exchange next week..... ah well as you say Geraldine, just a delay


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> Unfortunately our buyer has pulled out a week before contacts due to be exchanged so our new life in Cyprus will be delayed :-( I can't remember the last time I was so angry with another human being!!!! It's not the end of the world, just a little delay. ......I would still like to strangle her though!


Aww no! I was on tenter hooks until we exchanged contracts. It's just a little delay, :fingerscrossed: for a quick sale.


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Keep your hopes alive, put it down to fate, there is often a reason.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed that you get another buyer very soon:fingerscrossed:
It must be very frustrating to have it fall through at such a late stage.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

House has sold. .... again!!!! fingers crossed this buyer hasn't got a death wish like the other, grrrrrr!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> House has sold. .... again!!!! fingers crossed this buyer hasn't got a death wish like the other, grrrrrr!


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hope all goes well.:clap2:


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

House has sold and we arrive tomorrow for a 3 week recce. .... at last


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well done and happy hunting.

Our house fell through too but we thought ****** it and still went full steam ahead. Fingers crossed it will be sold by 23rd November when we have a one way flight booked.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

We are currently staying in Emba & have been on a few recce's so far, we had the day off hunting today and went to Kouklia, a wander around the ancient site & a lovely lunch in the village. Off to investigate the polis area tomorrow, we are more convinced than ever that this is the right move so fingers crossed we find what we want on this trip.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck in the area you choose.
Every ones expectations are different. Kouklia is my nearest village!


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

last full day in Cyprus as we end our 3wk recce tomorrow. We have had a wonderful time, met lovely people & looked at lots of areas. Back home now to sort out & make decisions.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Have a safe trip back to the UK and no doubt meet you at one of our future get-togethers.


----------

